# Cary Grant, November 2015



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet precious little Cary Grant, my heart broke for you when he passed. 

I pray this new little one that is coming into your life will help your heart heal and brings you much love and joy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a great place to celebrate his little life. He got a lot of love in his short time on earth.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope your new pup will help heal your heart. Cary Grant will never ever be forgotten by so many here. Hugs to you.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet Cary Grant touched many lives here on this forum. My heart broke when he passed. It makes me cherish Tanner all the more. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cary Grant*

Rest in peace, sweet little Guy.

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.

Let us know about your new puppy!!

**I checked and he is on the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ist/336474-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-17.html


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened and sorry to read this, he will be in safe paws at the bridge with many goldens to watch over him

Sleep softly little one


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

What a beautiful boy! I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

His story is one I will remember forever and I am so sorry your time with him was so short. Best of luck to you with your upcoming pup and new adventures!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think we're ready for the puppy. 

I always watch Tanner, his birthday is so close to Cary's.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Knowing how many sweet caring mothers are up there waiting at the bridge, Cary Grant must be the most spoiled puppy ever. I am so happy you will have another dog in your life soon.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I think about Cary Grant often as I watch Abby. I'm so sad and sorry that Cary Grant didn't get to have the long and wonderful life you would have given him.

I'm very happy that you will be opening your heart to another puppy soon.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

How is Abby doing?


----------

